# Cities of Barbados



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbados


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Barbados by eutrophication&hypoxia, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Barbados 2012 (124) C by Canolais, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Beautiful pool but very close to golf course by rmtw, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

20111229-120541000 by mutovkin, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sugar Hill infinity pool by rmtw, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*BRIDGETOWN:
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingman








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/vikingman








by julianinlondon http://www.flickr.com/photos/julianinlondon








by Cores da Terra http://www.flickr.com/photos/coresdaterra
















































Some rights reserved by Nefi http://www.flickr.com/photos/suw








by Kathriat http://www.flickr.com/photos/kappleby


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/probable
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonshinebarbados
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrshoffy
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/terrydel








by studiod_baltico1 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/morganlommele








by julianinlondon http://www.flickr.com/photos/julianinlondon
































by cleofysh http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aabysonne








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/terrydel








by Snap Man http://www.flickr.com/photos/kkanouse








by ProbablePhotos http://www.flickr.com/photos/probable








by julianinlondon http://www.flickr.com/photos/julianinlondon
































Some rights reserved by garda http://www.flickr.com/photos/photosak


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!!!!! beautiful places!!

the fame of barbados have a lot of sense hehe


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sunbury Plantation House by Alex Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Outdoor verandha at Holders by rmtw, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/morganlommele








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeross
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbarbados








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeross


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitbarbados
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bobrhodesphotos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Barbados looks great, thanks for the awesome pics..:cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you for the photo. 
Very beautiful.
So I want to go.


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Amazing photos, amazing place, amazing weather (especially to me sitting in frozen Moscow  ) thanks a lot for these shots


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Barbados by nmauger, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Barbados by blueskies29, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

bird on a post on a hill on an island by "Cowboy" Ben Alman, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The trip in a nutshell by Greg Chow, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Barbados Hilton by Bajan Sun, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Barbados by KMSimoneau, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

152 by maover, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

P1000488 by architechnophilia, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sunbury Plantation House, St. Phillip, Barbados by L. Richard Martin, Jr., on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Barbados_Feb-Mar2012 395 by cin_summers, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice beach photos from Barbados...kay:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

japanese001 said:


> P1000488 by architechnophilia, on Flickr


it could be a lovely hotel!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

From the Roundhouse by Jagrap, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Our side by Dungeon Tiger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice photos from Barbados :cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

West Wing by Richard Sugden Photography, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Kensington Oval, Bridgetown Barbados. Worrell Weekes and Walcott stand. by coldnebraskablue, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

White sandy beach + turquoise water #barbados #bridgetown #beach by amfairbanks, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful beach ....kay:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Farley Hill Mansion by coldnebraskablue, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sunbury Plantation House Barbados by coldnebraskablue, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Barbados Parliament by mnoe, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Barbados View From Shuttle Craft out to Submarine by Suzan Marie, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSC_8544 by Yannochka, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Royal Clipper cruise and Barbados 2012 032 by anessakadow, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Royal Clipper cruise and Barbados 2012 059 by anessakadow, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSCN2505- Old Seafront House-Barbados by geminiexplorer2, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSC_0191.jpg by Dungeon Tiger, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSCN2512- St Philip Parish Church-Barbados by geminiexplorer2, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSC_0187.jpg by Dungeon Tiger, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Bajan Chattel House by AndrwMkngs, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

i BARBADOS 01a the bridge house by john_on_hols, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Turtle in Barbados by msmith_az, on Flickr


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

One of the most beautiful counties... Barbados


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Barbados by james5353, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Barbados - Parliament Buildings 1 by NigelDurrant, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Friars beech, Barbados by jgattinesi, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Downtown Bridgetown by Matti Mattila, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Barbados by BJ Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

:applause:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Barbados....:cheers2:


----------

